# PedalPCB XC Phase



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

_Everyone_ loves the Phase 90, right? RIGHT? [peers to back of crowd] _him!_ [crowd pounces] ......NOW everyone loves the Phase 90, right? [crowd cheers]

If you've kept up with my ramblings, you'd know I have a FETish. I love Alpha-stating my way through hundreds of them at a time, measuring, databasing, drooling. I've managed to assemble quite a few matched sets. Sets that cover a large spectrum...the purpose is to qualify a useable range of values in a given circuit, including the XC Phase. 

Anyway, imagine the set under THIS hood?   They are perfectly matched and sound like a dream.







Look close....there's fig! 






I have another "Guess How Many?" contest coming up, and will be giving away quad sets from several types so...keep yer guessers warmed up.


----------



## Coda (Mar 5, 2022)

47


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> 47


The magic number has been uttered! You just won a $50 PedalPCB gift card! 

Congrats! Check your inbox.


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 5, 2022)

Great build! But why’d you go with such a small knob?


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 5, 2022)

you should get the fig logo etched on the knob!


----------



## DAJE (Mar 5, 2022)

Jeez, I was just about to say 23... wrong again.

I love the look of that pedal, @fig - pink with a pink LED, a fine combination. Also, I'm very impressed with the variety of resistors you've used. 

I'd love to hear the pedal, too.


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Great build! But why’d you go with such a small knob?


I had the big MXR, but that just looks so smooth...


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> you should get the fig logo etched on the knob!


Hey! I like it.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 5, 2022)

Fuchsia Faze?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 5, 2022)

Funny how nostalgia works. Everyone loves the classics.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice! Your FET-iPhile mojo phaser is pretty swanky there…. We don’t want top shelf swill anymore breakout Figs private reserve….well done sir!


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 5, 2022)

That is a well endowed pedal. Such a massive knob. Very nice work Tim.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice built! have a cigar you're gonna go far .... doesn't get any more phase 90 then that! 





Sold mine about 10 years ago ... it's on my wish list since! Got the PCB in a couple of weeks ago. Just missing the matched FETs and a lighter


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 5, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Nice built! have a cigar you're gonna go far .... doesn't get any more phase 90 then that!
> 
> View attachment 23785
> 
> Sold mine about 10 years ago ... it's on my wish list since! Got the PCB in a couple of weeks ago. Just missing the matched FETs and a lighter


Reminds me of an old pedal I made years ago


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Reminds me of an old pedal I made years ago





pcb rookie said:


> Sold mine about 10 years ago ... it's on my wish list since! Got the PCB in a couple of weeks ago. Just missing the matched FETs and a lighter



Which one's Pink? 

Belay that search for FETs....I _may_ know a guy


----------



## music6000 (Mar 5, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> you should get the fig logo etched on the knob!


How about This:


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 5, 2022)

music6000 said:


> How about This:
> 
> View attachment 23789


Can you mock it up with one led per lens, one for on off and one for the lfo might look like fig was blinking or might look scary


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Belay that search for FETs....I _may_ know a guy


@fig I've been wanting to touch base with that guy for Ge transistors as well for a few fuzz face projects i've got in the funnel.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Which one's Pink?


reading from left top right, my guess is pink in on the left .... we may never know!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 5, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Can you mock it up with one led per lens, one for on off and one for the lfo might look like fig was blinking or might look scary


Just for You:


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 5, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Just for You:
> View attachment 23800


Oh man! @fig this might be the next one you need to do! Nicely done @music6000


----------



## Barry (Mar 5, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Fuchsia Faze?


Phuchsia Phase, or better yet Phig's Phenomenal Phuchsia Phase


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Just for You


Oh Yeah!


----------



## swelchy (Mar 5, 2022)

Clean!


----------



## Coda (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> The magic number has been uttered! You just won a $50 PedalPCB gift card!
> 
> Congrats! Check your inbox.



I’ll be damned. Looks like I’ll have to get a new number now to throw randomly into threads…just like when I cook spaghetti and meatballs. If the pasta sticks, it’s done. If the meatballs stick, you throw too hard…


----------



## jimilee (Mar 6, 2022)

Did someone say phaser??? I love it man, and that knob!!!!!


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 8, 2022)

fig said:


> _Everyone_ loves the Phase 90, right? RIGHT? [peers to back of crowd] _him!_ [crowd pounces] ......NOW everyone loves the Phase 90, right? [crowd cheers]
> 
> If you've kept up with my ramblings, you'd know I have a FETish. I love Alpha-stating my way through hundreds of them at a time, measuring, databasing, drooling. I've managed to assemble quite a few matched sets. Sets that cover a large spectrum...the purpose is to qualify a useable range of values in a given circuit, including the XC Phase.
> 
> ...



Which number JFET and what Vgs values did you use for your quartet?


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Which number JFET and what Vgs values did you use for your quartet?


2N5952s Vgs-off -2.25V


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 8, 2022)

fig said:


> 2N5952s Vgs-off -2.25V



Good to know! Just sold my Script Phase 90 in preparation for building an XC Phase. Just need to sort my JFET stash.


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Good to know! Just sold my Script Phase 90 in preparation for building an XC Phase. Just need to sort my JFET stash.


If you need a set just holla.


----------



## fig (Mar 9, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> @fig I've been wanting to touch base with that guy for Ge transistors as well for a few fuzz face projects i've got in the funnel.


Give me a shout. I have some fuzz-makers.


----------

